# Home theater connection to non-HD receiver



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I will be attempting to hook up a 50' plasma tv, upconverting DVD player, cable box, and receiver. I have read several posts about my options, but I know I'll get the correct answer here. My receiver doesn't have HDMI connections, so can i hook up my DVD player to TV using HDMI, my Cable box to TV using HDMI, and simply connect the audio out from tv to my receiver via component cables. MY tv is the Panasonic TH50PX80U and has "Prog out to audio amp" component output.

I was told if i do it like this then the audio will only be broadcast in 2.1 and I have a 5.1 speaker system that I will be hooking up to watch DVD and HDTV in surround sound.

Or

Should I hookup everything to the receiver via component cables. I'm not sure if this will give me HD video since I won't be using HDMI cables at all.

Just wondering if either way is better or if there are other better options for hookup, that will give me the best audio and video with what I have to work with.

If it helps, my receiver is the Sony STR-DE597

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For your video connections if you have enough HDMI inputs on your display that would be your best option however for audio you must go through your receiver first using optical or coaxial in order to receive dolby digital or DTS audio. If you go from your displays analog outputs the best you will get is Dolby pro Logic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

OK, thanks. So i will plan on hooking up all the video components directly to tv via HDMI. As far as the audio goes, my receiver has an optical "VIDEO 2 IN" and a "SA-CD/CD IN" and it has a "DVD IN" coaxial connection. My tv has an optical out. Can i just hook up the optical out from the tv to either of the optical inputs on the receiver, even though the inputs are labeled as "video 2" and "sa-cd/cd". Thanks.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Nope. The optical out on the TV is for it's internal digital tuner. It will not pass through the audio from the HDMI cable. You must use the optical/digital coax connections directly from the sources to the AVR.

As an alternative, you can connect you DVD player to your AVR with Component Video and Digital audio. You can connect you Cable box to the AVR with Component VIdeo and Digital Audio. You can connect your AVR to your TV with COmponent Video. Doing this will require you to have your AVR on at all time you are using your TV, but you will only have to switch inputs on the AVR. The TV can stay on one input and you won't have to change it. The way Tony suggested will require changing inputs on both the TV and AVR. Also, this second method will likely cause you DVD player to not upconvert, so there are some trade-offs. It is really up to you which is easier for you.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Tony and Matt, you can choose either way :yes:.

Just remember, if you use Matt suggestion you'll need to turn on your receiver (AVR) all the time, or you won't be able to watch anything (even over the air channels or SAT).

If you're like me, I go with Tony's suggestion, hook everything to TV with HDMI's, then use opt/coax (DVD IN for DVD player and Video 2 or SAC/CD for Cable box); that way you'll decide if you want to use the AVR or not (trade off on this, you'll need to choose the input on TV and AVR).

Good Luck :T


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

yeah....for the record I use Tony's suggestion in my setup too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Please be careful with out optical audio out on some HDTVs (like my Samsung). It states in the manual that any HDMI input to the TV will pass only stereo thru the optical out on the TV. How weird is that? It goes on to further say the the optical audio out will send 5.1 ONLY if the source is over the air (OTA) broadcast. Silly silly design if you ask me.
So, just a word of caution. Read your TV's manual VERY carefully and thouroughly.
Tony


----------

